

Unfuddle gets a speed boost from Amazon EC2 - madmotive
http://unfuddle.com/blog/2009/1/27/infrastructure-upgrades-and-amazon-ec2

======
mshafrir
Slightly off topic, but Unfuddle offers a great service. I use it to host the
repositories for my personal projects.

------
mattculbreth
Was there supposed to be content here other than "we use EC2!"?

~~~
bmelton
So, while I would ordinarily agree that it isn't news, Unfuddle was becoming
pretty unusably slow for me (or I've become unusably impatient... take your
pick) for awhile now.

I know of a couple teams that either moved or were contemplating a move from
unfuddle, so maybe this will help keep/regain those users?

------
madmotive
We we're that close to switching our client projects over to github and
lighthouse(or some other bug tracking tool). This has significantly improved
Unfuddle's speed so we're now not moving them anytime soon.

------
pclark
unfuddle is a really great service. The free version is awesome.

